# Selling Like New CDs



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

I am culling my collection. In the past I have donated these to the local library, but am wondering if I might be able to get some money for them.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

merlinus said:


> I am culling my collection. In the past I have donated these to the local library, but am wondering if I might be able to get some money for them.


*eBay.*

*********


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Morimur said:


> *eBay.*
> 
> *********


Yeah, or amazon. More hassle than it's worth IMO. I would ask your local librarian if she would rather have them than not have them. If she wants them, yay.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My local music store usually gives a couple dollars per used CD. They reject any with scratches, and any they already have used stock of.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd open an Amazon seller account, but, like Ukko says, it is a hassle (you have to buy suitable packaging for mailing, it is slow and you wait around, etc.), so it isn't worth it, unless you really have a lot of them.

What I do, and I much prefer it, is to sell/trade them at local shops. I have almost always been pleased with the deal.


----------

